
Analyse Asia Podcast #1: Mobile Ecosystems in Asia - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2014/09/02/episode-1-mobile-ecosystems-asia-micromax-xiaomi-samsung/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis for Episode 1: We kicked off the first episode of Analyse Asia with
Sameer Singh, author of Tech Thoughts. Our first conversation centers on the
mobile ecosystems in Asia, focusing on a few interesting topics: (a) the
mobile operating systems in Asia with Apple iOS and Google Android leading the
way, and the implications for platforms with small market shares: Blackberry,
Windows Phone and Firefox OS, (b) a deep dive into two dominant Asian players:
Xiaomi & Micromax, (c) what are their core competencies and competitive
advantages that they are able to erode Samsung's market share in the low and
middle markets in Asia?, (d) Samsung's defense against these players and what
does that mean for other OEM players such as HTC and Asus?

